# Long weekend



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

Anyone got any plans for the long weekend?? got sat,sun,mon and tuesday off. yey  
Im in altona/newport.

cheers
tim


----------



## oldmanandthesea (Mar 26, 2007)

I am going to give the trout a go at Tantangara and Eucumbene.I can`t wait to get out of the city and the crowds.It is a long trip but I am going on my own if necessary.Regards Lee.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I envy ya OMATS...that's a great trip alrights. Good luck. 

I think I'm working mostly, but have Thursday off this week Breamboy (and its a fishy day for me too!).  .


----------



## fishinflo (Nov 7, 2006)

I believe I have those same days off Breamboy, am located Altona, wouldn't mind having a crack at Poddies point Cook snapper if the weathers not too bad.


----------



## AGE (Oct 7, 2007)

G,day Breamboy,

I'd love to meet up with fellow kayakers an hit the bay. Can I possibly join in?

Age. 
Caroline springs


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

hey fishinflo where you out today near altona pier?? saw someone heading out.
As for the long weekend whatever best for everyone, see if we can get a few of us.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

I will be watching the wind, had a crack last year at Robo's beach down at port albert but a mini hurricane put a real dampner on my day. The channels around there run pretty hard but the fishing can be great with monster flatties small medium salmon, whitting & small trevally, its a 2hr15min drive from my place at Frankston but from the bank I have had some great fun down there.
The teatree fishing comp will have plenty of stinkboats on both bays, even some of kingfisherIII's special spots might see some boats, but having seen a snapper caught off MT eliza this morning and hearing Hobie Vics screams of joy followed by screams of pain (nearly boated an 80cm beast) the call pull of the ppb reds is very strong! I wil be watching for trip posts!


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey Breamboy, that was Poddy and Varp out at Altona today from what they told me it was very quiet. 
Ill be heading out Sunday to try a a new spot, Point Illias to the east of the boat ramp at the end of Avalon Rd. A very narrow section of the bay so wont have to paddle far to get to the shipping channel and looks like there is plenty of reef structure. Fingers crossed that the wind buggers of. Anyone interest in trying a new spot are more than welcome.


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

Just saw the weather on the tv looks like its gonna be a wet weekend dont know what the winds doing as yet.
What time you thinking of heading to this new spot??


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

I'll be heading out Sat am if anyone want's to join me.
I plan on launching from Beaumaris YC at 5:30 (on the water)
Tides are:
2007-11-03 3:06 AM EST 0.12 meters Low Tide
2007-11-03 6:12 AM EST Sunrise
2007-11-03 9:48 AM EST 0.76 meters High Tide
See ya there


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Good luck to all heading out, Rod I was considering a sat morning trip but I have to work unfortunatelly. Kell hopefully your new spot produces the goods again mate 8) I may be able to squeeze in a Tuesday morning paddle "not sure at this stage though"?

Milt,


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Ok change of plans Sunday is looking crappy so ill be heading out Saturday launching from the Avalon boat ramp at 5:00-5:30am  
Tonight and Saturday 
South to southeasterly winds of 10 to 15 knots, locally 20 knots tonight,
increasing to 15 to 20 knots during the afternoon and possibly reaching 25 knots
later. Waves half a metre, rising half to one metre Saturday afternoon and evening.
Seabreeze is saying 15 knots at the most and picking up at about 3pm 
So far the mornings have been good, if it doesn't look good ill head over to Point Henry for a look and launch over there and see if there is any whiting about.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Rod L said:


> I'll be heading out Sat am if anyone want's to join me.


Good Luck Rod. I have snapper fever and I reckon that Sunnyside will give me a better chance of hooking a biggun.


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Got blown off the water his morning  
Headed out in about 16 - 17kts and was drifting way too fast.
Whitecaps breaking over the sides was the trigger to head in without a touch.
Paddled (blew) past Oldmanofthesea on the way in who had a drogue out, mine was in the car :x , who seemed to be holing his drift well. I poined him in the direction of last weeks success and surfed in.
How'd the Sunnies go?


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I might sneak off to Sunnyside or Canadian Bay on Tuesday morning at sparrows...can't stay for long, but if the wind remains from the south east it might be the go.


----------

